# DIY elevator in a house.



## electricalperson

Believe it or not, this was in someones house. They wanted a switch downstairs so they can bring it down if it is upstairs. I seriously cannot believe i seen this :laughing:. They used a lift that im guessing is similar to the kind they use at home depot and lowes.


----------



## BBQ

Run Forest run


----------



## electricalperson

BBQ said:


> Run Forest run


i could not get out of there fast enough :thumbup:


----------



## Big John

:blink: :blink: Is someone in the house handicapped? Are they just really lazy? Why the hell would they go through the trouble to put that abomination in their house? 

-John


----------



## electricalperson

Big John said:


> :blink: :blink: Is someone in the house handicapped? Are they just really lazy? Why the hell would they go through the trouble to put that abomination in their house?
> 
> -John


im not sure if someone is handicapped nobody was home they left the door open for us


----------



## BBQ

Big John said:


> Why the hell would they go through the trouble to put that abomination in their house?


I will take 'nut case' for $1,000 Alex. :thumbsup:


That pump must sound sweet at 3AM. :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson

BBQ said:


> I will take 'nut case' for $1,000 Alex. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> That pump must sound sweet at 3AM. :laughing:


it was a little loud. sounded like a scissor lift but about 3 times louder


----------



## Big John

BBQ said:


> ...That pump must sound sweet at 3AM.


 I also like to think they never disabled the warning beeper that sounds when they're driving those things around Lowes. :thumbup:

-John


----------



## Shockdoc

That's definetly a red neck set up.


----------



## oldtimer

Shockdoc said:


> That's definetly a red neck set up.



It does'nt look wide enough for a wheel chair!

I have done a few of these, and the cabs were all wider than that.



Whats more fun, is the elevators to bring firewood up to the fireplace.

They work like an electric powered dumb waiter.

But the one that was most fun, was in a funeral parlor, to bring the casket 
up to the viewing rooms, then back down to the hearse in the garage.


----------



## user4818

That is truly amazing. :blink:


----------



## BBQ

Big John said:


> I also like to think they never disabled the warning beeper that sounds when they're driving those things around Lowes.


I will be right down BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP


----------



## user4818

The control box looks like something Cletis would do.


----------



## electricalperson

it had a fold up chair inside with a hammer that they used to hit the control box when the relay that powers the pump clatters.


----------



## gold

Offer to install one of these










and What happened to the pics?


----------



## electricalperson

oops sorry i moved them into a new album let me fix it


----------



## electricalperson




----------



## Big John

BBQ said:


> I will be right down BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP


 :laughing: That stupid little blue strobe light starts flashing right in their face. 

-John


----------



## BBQ

The only home with a freight elevator, :thumbsup: I bet that has at least a 5000 pound capacity and it would not surprise me if it was much more.


----------



## amptech

I wired a new custom home a few years ago that had an elevator. The homeowners were HUGE. I don't mean fat, necessarily. The man was 6'9" and 500lbs. His wife was 6'4" and 325lbs. They were in their late 60s and knew mobility was going to be a problem in the future. Since we live in tornado country they wanted a basement and a way to get to it. We had to know their weights to size the elevator capacity. It had a battery back-up system that would cycle the car 4 times at full weight capacity. I met their 3 adult children and they were all over 6'5" tall. These people weren't obese, they were just gigantic. From 100' away they looked average sized.


----------



## electricalperson

this sure was a unique experience though and i am happy i came across something like this


----------



## s.kelly

I did resi elevators for a while. you would be surprised just how many are out there. Between accessibilty and vanity there are lots.

Never saw something quite like that though.....


----------



## electricalperson

we done a residential elevator a few years ago and the old lady killed her dog with it by accident. somehow the dog got on top of it and the sensor that detects somebody standing on top did not see the dog. the dog was a small one and it was crushed.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

One of my very good "foreign" customers asked me if I could "build" her an elevator. I politely told her know and quoted a 20,000 setup for her to which she declined.


----------



## joethemechanic

Hey, at least the guy started with an "order picker". They are made for lifting people. Although,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bobelectric

gold said:


> Offer to install one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and What happened to the pics?


 Is that A.D.A. compliant? Looks narrow.


----------



## Big John

bobelectric said:


> Is that A.D.A. compliant?


 If it's a private residence, it doesn't need to be.

-John


----------

